# Reel Oil Viscosities



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

The main reason I posted this is the article has a chart of the viscosity of the different reel oils
I have not seen a chart like that before.

http://www.leeroysramblings.com/fishing_reel_maintenance.htm


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen that same article & chart before, but it's always good to post it, as others may not have. Excellent resource! 

I've been using Hot Sauce on most of my casting reels for a number of years now, and on slower reels, like fly reels or trolling reels or spinning reels, have always used 3 in 1. I picked up some of the Zebco oil too a couple of years back, which has performed well, but again only use it on certain reels. I've never had a problem with any reel I've ever owned, so I guess, from the perspective of that chart's information, I guess I could have done worse!


----------

